# Photos iCloud impossible à télécharger



## WAXIE (26 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, il m’est impossible de voir mes photos iCloud en qualité optimale. Je ne les stocks pas sur mon téléphone et de ce fait, je dois les télécharger pour les voir à chaque fois. Sauf que maintenant, impossible... solution? idée?

Appareil: 
iPhone X 
11.3


Deux photos ci-dessous pour voir le délire


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2018)

Comment sont vos réglages iCloud sur l'iPhone ?


----------

